# Rust



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi,

Finally had a nice day to give the trailer a good spring wash but I could not get over the rust that is happening all over the trailer. Is anyone else having this problem, we have had or 21RS for 11 months now and I cannot get over the rust we have occurring on the four wheel hub caps and the hitch itself to name the two worst areas. Is this normal to have rust occurring like this on a trailer? I have already contacted the dealer to get the wheels fixed do you think I should have them address the rest?

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I had a couple of rock chips that rusted on the tongue but for the most part my trailer has been well protected. I still have a can of gloss black paint that I use to touch up areas that may need a little help. My trailer is also well under a year old but I do not mind taking the extra step to keep it rust free.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have had no problems with rust on either of the two Outbacker that have had.
Like Andy said try to keep on any little chips on the tongue everywhere has been fine.
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm going to check on my trailer on Monday. I have noticed slight rust spots here and there...nothing problematic. Head it off at the pass with some maintenance. If you are unhappy with your find, and still under warranty, address the dealer with it.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I have some rust where the propane tank cover rubs and a few other areas around the A-frame. Does anyone recommend a particular surface prep and type of paint that "sticks" the best?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I should have mentioned that I also had rubbing and I guess I modified it before it was to the rusting point. Below is a picture showing the cushions I added to the bottom of the cover to help keep it from sliding around. They are the seal rubber that you use to put a cap on the back of your truck. Once installed there is no sign of rub.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice mod Andy. Mine has pretty much rubbed off the paint. I'll be touching up soon!

I replaced all my broken rubber holdowns last season.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

Take a few pictures and call the dealer. They should be able to fix you up. I have a few rust spots around the tongue and battery supports. With the nice weather yesterday, I simply cleaned and touched up the few spots with black paint. Looks as good as new.

Also wired in my connection for my solar panel. Working very well. I am able to charge now from the front, rear and inside my TT.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thor said:


> RCCL
> 
> Take a few pictures and call the dealer. They should be able to fix you up. I have a few rust spots around the tongue and battery supports. With the nice weather yesterday, I simply cleaned and touched up the few spots with black paint. Looks as good as new.
> 
> ...


 I will, I have to go up to the dealer again as the fender skirt they got to replace the one I had that split was the wrong one. They sent me a cougar fender skirt. The rims it what concerns me. When you fix the rust spots do you sand the areas before painting them?
RCCL


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would lightly sand it just enough to feather edge it.
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

Maybe when you go back to the dealer regarding your rims they will replace with custom rims that you see in American Chopper









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Aluminum Rims. Thats my first mod, I have the rims and the new trailer is still 4 to 5 weeks away from delivery.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello RCCL,

I use JASCO rust remover/stoper. You can get it at Home Depot. Brush it on, let it dry to a powder and brush off. Then paint. Very easy!!!









Walter


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice mod CamperAndy, and thanks all for prep and paint advice, everyone. This is a great place to get good advice...quick!


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Like the idea of Chrome rims, perhaps it is time to trade it in and get a bigger outback. Already considered that you would be very disappointed what they offered me as a trade on a new 2005 outback 25RS at the dealer. Thanks for the advice hopfully this weekend is nice and I will touch up those reust spots. Have already bought the stuff I need to do that mod with propane tank cover, that is a great idea.

RCCL Cruiser


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

Dissappointed with the Trade In??? Did the new ones go up in price or did they offer very little for your old one? The way I look at trade-ins is the difference between new and old not the actual individual sticker prices.

Also check with the guy I told you about. I believe is toying with the idea of upgrading to a 21 from a 17

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Thor,

Eric came to see me today his office is only three down from mine. To your question to trade mine in and get a 2005 23RS it would cost me my trade plus $4200, if I wanted to get a 25RS $5500. So the trailer has lost about 15% of its value in one year.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## sergmelo (Oct 8, 2004)

[quote name='RCCL Cruisers' date='Apr 9 2005, 07:09 PM']
Hi,

Finally had a nice day to give the trailer a good spring wash but I could not get over the rust that is happening all over the trailer. Is anyone else having this problem, we have had or 21RS for 11 months now and I cannot get over the rust we have occurring on the four wheel hub caps and the hitch itself to name the two worst areas. Is this normal to have rust occurring like this on a trailer? I have already contacted the dealer to get the wheels fixed do you think I should have them address the rest?

RCCL Cruisers

We have a 2004 25RS that we bought last March. We have had the same problem. We have rust on the frame, wheels, screws, and the tongue. We love our TT but we are very disappointed in this problem. Someone recommended that we use naval jelly to neutralize the rust, sand then paint. We have checked with zeibart and they thought it would be 500-600 dollars to fix the problem. We would love to hear if anyone has had this problem fixed.

Sergmelo


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Just update on the fender skirt, replacement arrived today you will never guess? The wrong colour again, third time they have sent the wrong one. At least I have two that match, gives it a nice two tone effect. Dealer claims two new ones are on their way in the right colour. I should have my fender skirt store open by the end of the summer.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Can you say ebay
















Thor


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I found out the spring and axle unit (rusty rusty rusty)on our Outback are from China. It could be that the frame is also. It is showing rust and it was from the factory in December. The more I look around at the details the more I wonder how long the Outback will last without looking real well used. I removed the floor vents to clean out sawdust and I found out only one screw holds them on simply because some one didn't take the time to line up the grate before putting in the screws. The foil tape on the ducting is not stuck so most of the heat probably goes into the "enclosed underbelly" there are pictures of what's under that on another post. I guess you get what you pay for. Keystone is not showing me a lot of quality.


----------



## evansfam (Jul 6, 2005)

RCCL Cruisers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally had a nice day to give the trailer a good spring wash but I could not get over the rust that is happening all over the trailer. Is anyone else having this problem, we have had or 21RS for 11 months now and I cannot get over the rust we have occurring on the four wheel hub caps and the hitch itself to name the two worst areas. Is this normal to have rust occurring like this on a trailer? I have already contacted the dealer to get the wheels fixed do you think I should have them address the rest?
> 
> ...


I have noticed a lot of rust underneath my 28 RSDS(beams, bolts, hardware) We camp with my wifes two brothers and also her paerents. All of them have new trailers and theirs are not showing the same signs of rust underneath.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I used a product that I bought at Walmart to fix rust on rear bumpers and tongue. My first TT was sitting on a lot for a year before I purchased it. The rear bumper (steel) had rust and the tongue had spots also. They have a product that comes in a spray can or a regular brush on. It is like the Rhino lining that people get for their truck beds.I can't recall the brand name, but Walmart sells it with their touch up paint and body work supplies in automotive. Impervious to rust when properly prepped and applied!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I had rust on the trim screws and have replaced them with stainless steel screws. This has worked out well. I also have some rust where the fairing rubbs the tongue but I haven't bothered fixing it yet. I think I will fix it this fall.

Reverie


----------

